# Lakeland, FL. - Alarms Etc currently needs experienced Installer



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Alarms Etc currently looking for an experienced Installer in Lakeland, FL.

Qualified applicants must:

Be MECP certified (else employment is conditional upon minimal certification within 90 days.). ASE A6 certification is also preferred. You are on a team with an 90% MECP pentration and 60% ASE A6, including sales, management and owner. In fact we likely have the highest certification saturation in our state for independent retailers. 


Excellence is NOT an option
Applicants cannot have "I Can't" in their vocabulary.
Possess their own tools
Be able to perform a variety of installations including, but not limited to: Security, Audio, Video, OE Integration and minor electrical troubleshooting.
Individual should be a self starter and not need constant supervision to stay on task or be told there is work to do.
Have a positive attitude and willingness to go above on beyond for his/her customers.
Be proficient in your work. By this I mean our 'benchmark' is 30-60 minutes on basic head units. 1 hr on speakers, 2 hours on amps, 2 hours on security and so forth. Proficient meaning QUALITY WORK AT A REASONABLE PACE, not half ass work or extremely slow.

Poor Attitudes or those with 'chips' on their shoulders and ego complexes, need not apply. You will be surrounded with people whom I think are allstars, please be willing to teach as much as you will lean.


Fab Work is minimal and optional. You'll have the opportunity to flex your skills or dabble depending on your journey in your career path.

Window Tinting is a HUGE plus. We do A LOT of film and 100% of our people eventually get crossed trained in ALL AREAS within 1 year. Pay incentives available for doing so.

Bi-lingual is also an added bonus, but not required.

Pay is negotiable based upon experience. Sadly Florida pay is often 'below market average' but also has a lower cost of living, meaning on average you can make up to 20% less in FL and still maintain your way of life from most northern states.

Relocation is an option and I will wish to check your references, so please ensure your current employer is aware you are leaving their company.

Could be a great opportunity for the right person. You'll be working under James Drinkut MECP Master technician and former Installer Institute Instructor.

If you know anyone, let me know fellas. If not, please try not to drown this thread with comments. We really need a solid installer or 2 as we are entirely too busy to keep up and this is 'the slow season' in Florida.

Contact:
Alarms, ETC 
701 S. Florida Ave.
Lakeland, FL 33801

863-614-1167 ask for James
Email: [email protected]
or visit our website: alarmsetc.com/jobs.html download an application and bring it in, in person to one of our Lakeland stores


----------



## newpen (Jul 20, 2012)

i don't understand


----------



## brandon. (Jul 11, 2012)

newpen said:


> i don't understand


What don't you understand?


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Joe runs a great operation and who ever goes to work will lean a heck of a lot. Lots of respect for him and his entire crew.


----------

